# Question about "lists"



## mythmaster (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not sure that I understand the concept of "lists" in this forum.  What are they for?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2010)

Lists do several things for us if people will take the time to make them. Lets say your thinking about getting a new thermometer or cast iron dutch oven you can go to the product pages and research them. Then you can also see how many members and who has them if you want to ask somebody a question. It can work that way for about any product that people take the time to list. You can also kind of make up a wish list using the lists too so that you can refer back to the list when its time to go buy it. If I posted Qview and happened to show a piece of equipment in it and you want to know what the model is you could look in my list and find that info


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, I get it now.  Thanks, Jerry.  I'll get mine put together in the next few days.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks if everybody would do that and a review of the equipment they own just think of how easy it would be to research stuff we may want to buy. We could actually see if our members own it and if they do what they think about it and even send them a PM with any questions we might have before buying whatever it is.


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm trying my best.


----------

